# Big Al Midnight Madness



## Flazky

Heya,
Anybody know when the midnight madness will be and anyone got any inside scoops? hahah


----------



## shadow_cruiser

This is the sale from last year, so I'm assuming it might be the same thing.
http://www.bigalscanada.com/images/Index/MM1.pdf


----------



## Flazky

that one is for 2009 haha


----------



## shadow_cruiser

The midnight madness is every year and every year its usually the same thing. I think last year they did it twice. They had 75% off clearance items and discounts on certain items. Bunched plants were half price and livestock was 25% off. This all took place between 6-12 midnight


----------



## Hitch

I thought its a yearly thing......so in like 9 months.


----------



## dl88dl

shadow_cruiser said:


> The midnight madness is every year and every year its usually the same thing. I think last year they did it twice. They had 75% off clearance items and discounts on certain items. Bunched plants were half price and livestock was 25% off. This all took place between 6-12 midnight


Yes, the second one was Nov. 14/2009 but so far I have not see any ads yet


----------



## shadow_cruiser

dl88dl said:


> Yes, the second one was Nov. 14/2009 but so far I have not see any ads yet


The ad is on their website but it only says coming soon. They had two last year, spring and fall.


----------



## Flazky

hmm any thoughts on how the past ones were? like were they worthwhile loool


----------



## dreville

Are the tanks and canopies discounted as well?


----------



## shadow_cruiser

I thought the past ones were worthwhile for livestock. Nobody knows what might be on sale until they list it on their site.


----------



## WiyRay

It is usually different for every store just like how each store has a different weekly special. 

I think most items are only about 25% off, at least the worthwhile ones. They say up to 75% but it never really is except for a few things that no one really wants anyways. I don't think the % discount applies to the clearance items however, it is usually as marked and most items that you do want you can probably get for cheaper (and sometimes better condition) from other people on PN or here.

Just like shadow_cruiser said, the only thing worthwhile are usually livestock.
For anything else, you might want to look forward to their tent sales instead but it is always nice to go and look anyways.


----------



## tooslow

*midnight madness sale*

Hey there. i was at Big Al's Mississauga yesterday and they had signs up that the midnight madness sale is April 10 from 6pm to Midnight.


----------



## vaporize

tooslow said:


> Hey there. i was at Big Al's Mississauga yesterday and they had signs up that the midnight madness sale is April 10 from 6pm to Midnight.


Midnight madness, there are sometimes good stuff, the first one last year was better than the 2nd one. The 2nd one sucks very much.

However I think their sidewalk sale (aka tent sale) seems to have the best deals.


----------



## dl88dl

So this year the MM sale is April 10 from 6pm to Midnight...thanks for the info
Btw, I also think the tent sales is better


----------



## Flazky

yeah, I was hoping to up a 125 + gallon tank.....for a good price..=T


----------



## Zebrapl3co

Flazky said:


> yeah, I was hoping to up a 125 + gallon tank.....for a good price..=T


You still might get one. It just depends. Most of the stuff are the ones they overstock during xmas but can't get rid off. Some times, they get rid of the display tanks that have a few minor scratch on them. So you never know.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## redrobster

*Brampton Big Als*

Thats what they told me the other day April 10, Big Als Brampton.


----------



## vaporize

Thanks guys, I inquired at BA Scar and they just wont tell.... must be afraid of their neighbor taking advantage of them or something.


----------



## carmenh

Is their neighbor still there? Last I heard they weren't answering the phone


----------



## vaporize

carmenh said:


> Is their neighbor still there? Last I heard they weren't answering the phone


They are very _special_, they advertised about some cheap tank and got a whole bunch of people interested in on the weekend but they never show up.


----------



## laurahmm

*Tent Sale?*

Hi there,

I'm new to this forum  I found out about it from James Ren when I went to go buy some of his crystal shrimp... I was reading about this thread and had no idea that Big' Als had midnite madness or tent sales. I was wondering when they have their tent sales if anyone knows? Thanks a bunch!

Laura


----------



## shark

laurahmm said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm new to this forum  I found out about it from James Ren when I went to go buy some of his crystal shrimp... I was reading about this thread and had no idea that Big' Als had midnite madness or tent sales. I was wondering when they have their tent sales if anyone knows? Thanks a bunch!
> 
> Laura


what happens at a tent sale? I never went to one


----------



## shadow_cruiser

shark said:


> what happens at a tent sale? I never went to one


A couple years ago there were selling store display tanks at really low prices. Their tent or sidewalk sale is the best sale they have all year, I guess apart from boxing day. It usually falls around the start of summer


----------



## dl88dl

laurahmm said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm new to this forum  I found out about it from James Ren when I went to go buy some of his crystal shrimp... I was reading about this thread and had no idea that Big' Als had midnite madness or tent sales. I was wondering when they have their tent sales if anyone knows? Thanks a bunch!
> 
> Laura


Last year the tent sale was on May 1 to May 3 and the Whitby BA actually had a tent up


----------



## conix67

I think they have the tent sale rather frequently, several times a year.


----------



## AquaNeko

Is it going to be a whole block of Midnight Madness again down there around the same time? Neighbour? Which neighbour? Curious as the there are many down there.



vaporize said:


> Thanks guys, I inquired at BA Scar and they just wont tell.... must be afraid of their neighbor taking advantage of them or something.





> carmenh
> Is their neighbor still there? Last I heard they weren't answering the phone


----------



## laurahmm

I think the neighbour everyone is referring to is Indoor Jungle in Scarb. Apparently something happened to their tanks or entire system and that is why they are currently closed and not answering phones. I found this out by driving by to check their place out and it was closed and no one answered the phone. I thought they closed for business but are apparently fixing the problem and should be open again soon. Still curious about what they have or will offer.


----------



## 1dime

laurahmm said:


> I think the neighbour everyone is referring to is Indoor Jungle in Scarb. Apparently something happened to their tanks or entire system and that is why they are currently closed and not answering phones. I found this out by driving by to check their place out and it was closed and no one answered the phone. I thought they closed for business but are apparently fixing the problem and should be open again soon. Still curious about what they have or will offer.


SHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## vaporize

1dime said:


> SHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


excuse her, she's new  2 post counts.

With regard to midnight sales and tent sales (aka sidewalk sales), they have two per year, usaully one in spring/fall (for tent/sidewalk sale).

midnight madness is something new started last year, there were two last year.


----------



## Pagal32

Flazky said:


> Heya,
> Anybody know when the midnight madness will be and anyone got any inside scoops? hahah


Hi There,

I think this years its on April 10 2010 from 6pm onwards


----------



## laurahmm

*Hmmm I'm missing something here aren't I?*

Yes I am new  Not sure if I made some faux pas here... I think I read all the forum rules before I posted or did I? ... Am I not suppose to mention names of stores? Please excuse my newbness!

Laura


----------



## carmenh

Only a certain store that threatens legal action if anyone talks about them in any possibly negative way...


----------



## vaporize

carmenh said:


> Only a certain store that threatens legal action if anyone talks about them in any possibly negative way...


Despite I do not have very positive impression of them, to be fair, I don't believe that certain store 'did' that.

But it's actually GTAA's own staffs that tried to be proactive and closed certain discussions to avoid such possibilities.


----------



## carmenh

This is a quote from the thread...

"Any further posts about this subject, if they are slanderous towards us in anyway, will be sent strait to the authorities and our legal representation."


----------



## vaporize

oh , then it's my bad.  who shall not be named should not be named


----------



## Darkblade48

vaporize said:


> oh , then it's my bad.  who shall not be named should not be named


Voldermort? 

Anyway, back on topic. BA's Scarborough had a tent sale; the last time I went, they didn't really have anything really good. The things that were on sale were the same "bargain" price as on Boxing Day, but the selection is much smaller.


----------



## vaporize

Darkblade48 said:


> Voldermort?


ssshiiii....



Darkblade48 said:


> Anyway, back on topic. BA's Scarborough had a tent sale; the last time I went, they didn't really have anything really good. The things that were on sale were the same "bargain" price as on Boxing Day, but the selection is much smaller.


The trick to the tent sale ... it's not what's adverstised on the flyer but in the tent. The best thing are gone in the first hour of opening, usually the best stuff are taken by staffs LOL, if you go after the first 2-3 hrs, the best priced stuff are usually gone.

However the tent sale is very good if you are looking for cheap parts since their used stuff always missing things here and there.


----------



## mr_brixs

hey guys... i was at oakville BA last year the sale goes by hour.. prices are different hours.. as for equipments prices are alright but after 9pm LS goes 25%off wait im not sure i think 6pm to 9pm is 25% and 9pm to midnight is 50%.. but yah thats the time i hangout at BA for a long time lol just only for 2hours haha.. anyways a friend of mine work as a manager in the fishroom at vaughan location i'll try my best to get some info and share with you guys ASAP... all i know for now is the MM sale is this coming saturday april 10 2010.. wish me luck guys...


----------



## Darkblade48

vaporize said:


> The trick to the tent sale ... it's not what's adverstised on the flyer but in the tent. The best thing are gone in the first hour of opening, usually the best stuff are taken by staffs LOL, if you go after the first 2-3 hrs, the best priced stuff are usually gone.


I was lined up there before it started


----------



## ariesq

So I saw the flyer for the midnight madness sale on April 10th.

Are the items on the flyer the only items on sale? 

I heard everything in the store was 25% off on boxing day. Will it be similar for this sale?

Looking to pick-up a light fixture.

Thanks!


----------



## joey1234

Darkblade48 said:


> I was lined up there before it started


How early should I go and line up for a tent sale? Like half an hour?


----------



## Darkblade48

I think I was there about 30 minutes before it started, and a line had already started forming...


----------



## shadow_cruiser

Flyer is up


----------



## vaporize

OMG Salt that cheap is unbelievable... I wonder if it's limited to in-store stock or can do rain check. The dozen or so pails in-store won't last 1 minute.


----------



## parrot5

No love for a 20G beginner  Just looking for a 20G tank with hood and a stand, and some decorations.. Only thing I see there is some discounted rock.. LOL


----------



## Flazky

Lol I was actually going to try seachem salt but can't find it anywhere sine I'm starting a resf tank. How does reef crystals compare?


----------



## tom g

*midnite madness*

saw signs in barrie big als april 10th tooo, seems like its a generic date


----------



## Y2KGT

*Boxing Week flyer for comparison.*

Just in case you want to compare the Midnight Madness prices with those from the Boxing Week sale, here is the flyer from that sale. The prices are all very similar. These are the best prices I can remember for the Midnight Madness Sales.


----------



## teemee

**



shadow_cruiser said:


> Flyer is up


Hey, thanks for posting this!
But, did you see the line at the bottom?
'Not all specials available at all locations'
Brutal. Am going to call around tomorrow to find out about the salt...


----------



## Y2KGT

teemee said:


> Hey, thanks for posting this!
> But, did you see the line at the bottom?
> 'Not all specials available at all locations'
> Brutal. Am going to call around tomorrow to find out about the salt...


They put that in all of their flyers to cover their butts. It's in their Boxing Day flyer as well.
--
Paul


----------



## conix67

vaporize said:


> OMG Salt that cheap is unbelievable... I wonder if it's limited to in-store stock or can do rain check. The dozen or so pails in-store won't last 1 minute.


I don't recall exactly what I paid but the salt is frequently on sale, I recall picking up a couple of pails during boxing week sale, not sure if they were the same price though.

BA's usually do provide rain check if they run out.


----------



## gucci17

Do they ever have stands on sale as well to go along with the tanks?


----------



## Y2KGT

gucci17 said:


> Do they ever have stands on sale as well to go along with the tanks?


They don't usually have stands on sale during the Midnight Madness sale however they didn't used to have tanks on sale either. When I went to the Oakville and Mississauga stores last year all they had on sale was what was in the flyer and a few clearance items.
I'll be going so if you want to hitch a ride let me know.
--
Paul


----------



## tsam

doesn't 'midnight madness' imply that sales are offered at midnight??  

to be more accurate, shouldn't this be advertised as 6~12am madness?


----------



## UnderTheSea

Flazky said:


> Lol I was actually going to try seachem salt but can't find it anywhere sine I'm starting a resf tank. How does reef crystals compare?


If you are looking to try a good salt check out TM. RC is similar to IO with a higher Mag and Calc content.


----------



## WiyRay

Prime for 8.88... something so chinese about that  
I can't remember if it was 500ml for 8.99 last time instead of the 250ml this time.

Although, I do like the LED strip... Anyone know what that's all about?


----------



## Windowlicka

WiyRay said:


> Although, I do like the LED strip... Anyone know what that's all about?


They're the Marineland LED light units that I asked for opinions over in a separate thread... general conscensus seems to be that they are a bit of an expensive waste of time - the spotlighting effect is significant. (http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12640)

If you are interested in them still though, ignore BA's, and instead look at "Incredible Aquariums" in London - these guys are advertising these 3 units cheaper than anywhere else I've seen:

http://incredibleaquariumonline.com/store/index.php?cPath=30

I've never dealt with this place though, so have no opinion (+ve or -ve) regarding their service...


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Y2KGT said:


> Just in case you want to compare the Midnight Madness prices with those from the Boxing Week sale, here is the flyer from that sale. The prices are all very similar. These are the best prices I can remember for the Midnight Madness Sales.


WTF!?!!?? The AC70 ad on Boxing Day there shows sponge & carbon pad but on the online order I don't recall seeing a sponge or a carbon pad. 

Tho Prime is cheaper at the tent sale if you want to stock up in bulk (Wiyray I know you do  ) for you larger tank owners. For the smaller tank owners that 250mL Prime will last you years if you're a Betta tank owner.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

gucci17 said:


> Do they ever have stands on sale as well to go along with the tanks?


Just a note they don't stock PennPlex 2 tier stands anymore in their stores. I guess it because those stands are so space saving when unassembled they can put that into thier shipping online inventory.  Yah those stands used to be like $35ish for a 10gal 2 tier last year. Now it's like $56 for it.


----------



## aln

anyone know if the refractometer they have onsale is anygood?
i need one LOL


----------



## carmenh

Have one, love it. Got mine at mops.ca, their regular price is $52.20...

Carmen


----------



## AquaNeko

Anyone spot any dwarf gourami (neon blue)/ dwarf puffers at BA NY or Scarbrough?

IF anyone lives close to those two locations and can heads up people mucho appreciato.


----------



## TJM

Should have GTAA badges for this kind of thing to meet other members, lol.
Anyone going to Oakville?


----------



## vrb th hrb

AquaNeko said:


> Anyone spot any dwarf gourami (neon blue)/ dwarf puffers at BA NY or Scarbrough?
> 
> IF anyone lives close to those two locations and can heads up people mucho appreciato.


i was there earlier in the week (scarb) an they had a bunch of them, blue and yellow


----------



## vrb th hrb

does anyone know if they put their driftwood on sale at these events too?


----------



## aln

which salt if better that they have on sale? reef crystals?


----------



## mandarin

aln said:


> which salt if better that they have on sale? reef crystals?


Fowlr or Reef?

Do you have a calcium reactor?

Do you dose?

RC has a higher content of Calcium and Magnesium

Check out their site, info is very vague.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

vrb th hrb said:


> does anyone know if they put their driftwood on sale at these events too?


I was just thinking that too. Looking for smaller branchy pieces of my 4gal as the big one I got did not work out that well in my design.


----------



## aln

mandarin said:


> Fowlr or Reef?
> 
> Do you have a calcium reactor?
> 
> Do you dose?
> 
> RC has a higher content of Calcium and Magnesium
> 
> Check out their site, info is very vague.


reef,
no calcium reactor
dunno about dosing..dont have a tank setup yet


----------



## Flazky

WELL IM HEADED DOWN NOW!!! EVERYONE!! DONT BUY LIVE STOCK till ITS 25% OFF!!!!! IM HEADING TO SCAR BA!


----------



## arktixan

Well I was just in bas, scarb.. Greatly disappointed in there shrimp way too many dead...


----------



## carmenh

Just got in...started at Oakville, my usual store, and they SUCKED. Looks like they're redoing their tanks/racking. The livestock was low and they didn't have even one of the 3 fish I was looking for. They had plenty of Reef Crystals, though. They weren't really very busy at all. 
We were so bummed we decided to try Mississauga. I'm usually disappointed at the conditions at Mississauga, but tonight they looked great. I got 2 of the 3 fish I was after, most everything looked healthy, and I scored a gorgeous unplanned bubble coral at a fair price. Made it worthwhile


----------



## vaporize

I drove all the way from Scarborough to Mississauga .... left empty handed. No special items (other than ones listed on flyer).


----------



## Flazky

lawl went to the vaughn and scar locations...scar sucked. Vaughn had a lot more on sale LOL 20% off kent and seachem stuff. Got me some reef crystals =D and some shrimp


----------



## TJM

Yeah Oakville was a bit disappointing, went home for a bit then off to Mississauga at 9pm, everything looked pretty good, picked up some Kenyi and 2 bottles of Prime, $8 after I cashed in some points.


----------



## mandarin

aln said:


> reef,
> no calcium reactor
> dunno about dosing..dont have a tank setup yet


IMO for the money just go with IO and top up the other elements according to consumption.


----------



## BettaBeats

The BA in London didn't even have a sale. The place is running down. No special stock, just tank after tank of general livebearers and guppies. 


I didn't even see their shark tank


----------



## Joeee

BettaBeats said:


> The BA in London didn't even have a sale. The place is running down. No special stock, just tank after tank of general livebearers and guppies.
> 
> I didn't even see their shark tank


The Brampton location doesn't have a shark tank anymore either.


----------



## SparrowHawk

Joeee said:


> The Brampton location doesn't have a shark tank anymore either.


The BA in Whitby barely has a shark tank. It is something like a 180 gallon aquarium if memory serves.


----------



## Reef_Aquatica

SparrowHawk said:


> The BA in Whitby barely has a shark tank. It is something like a 180 gallon aquarium if memory serves.


It's better that BA doesn't have a shark tank, it's actually pretty inhumane to put a shark in those confined space, with all the different electrical signal, the shark just slowly waste away. Maybe aside from the Oakville that had a circulor tank.

Sharks need to have room for gliding, that's their natural swimming pattern, they glide all day long and conserve energy, when these sharks cannot do so they are basically have to stay awake to swim around all day in order to get water through their gills. The ones typically shown in BA are the white-tip or black-tip reef shark that require such action.

In a 180G is crazy (unless it's a nurse shark)

(exclude the nurse sharks)


----------



## vaporize

Big Ray said:


> BA in vaghan are going through rough times keeping their sharks alive lol
> 
> last month, they "changed" 3 sharks LOL


that's just pathetic .... just because their mascot is a shark, doesn't mean that they have to keep killing them.


----------



## BillD

SparrowHawk said:


> The BA in Whitby barely has a shark tank. It is something like a 180 gallon aquarium if memory serves.


The Big Al's Whitby shark tank is around 780 gallons. (4' x 8' x3').


----------



## SparrowHawk

BillD said:


> The Big Al's Whitby shark tank is around 780 gallons. (4' x 8' x3').


well obviously my memory doesn't serve me too well, but still too small for sharks.

I agree with the earlier post about sharks in captivity. Although, I have seen white tips resting on the bottom for extended periods of time. The black tips are constantly on the move.


----------



## Big Jim

Why not make it a giant reef tank for display? Show customers what can be possible. To me a reef tank is more interesting to watch anyway.


----------



## carmenh

What a GREAT idea! It would be so much more humane and would definitely make more sales for them!



Big Jim said:


> Why not make it a giant reef tank for display? Show customers what can be possible. To me a reef tank is more interesting to watch anyway.


----------

